
Popular scheme implementations benchmarked - Johnny_Brahms
https://www.nexoid.at/tmp/scheme-benchmark-r7rs.html
======
brudgers
Note that the tests are for R7RS. R7RS is still in standardization [public
review milestone for 2012 has not yet been met].

